# Lake Eyre, Central Australia.



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2018)

'Abstract' aerial photographs of a remarkable place. 'Doors off' light plane flights at dawn and dusk. Stayed at William Creek - http://www.williamcreekhotel.com/



















free online image hosting







image host multiple upload



photo host


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 15, 2018)

nice


----------



## emydura (Aug 15, 2018)

Just stunning. Love those abstract photos. The lake looks pretty dry.

I think it was at William Creek we turned off and drove to Lake Eyre where we camped for a few days. Probably the most corrugated road I have ever driven on. Worth it though. The lake was full and the location stunning.

We thought about doing a scenic plane trip but didn't in the end. Looking at your photos, I think that was a mistake.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 18, 2018)

VERY Cool!!!! Jean


----------



## kiwi (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 22, 2018)

Great photos!

Did you see the Desert Rainbowfish: http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Tatei.htm ?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 22, 2018)

didnt land near the lake and its evaporating so very highly saline


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 22, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Did you see the Desert Rainbowfish: http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Tatei.htm ?



I don't think Gary Lange mentioned these


----------



## emydura (Aug 25, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Great photos!
> 
> Did you see the Desert Rainbowfish: http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Tatei.htm ?



The Desert Rainbowfish can be found in Lake Eyre and its tributaries.

As Stephen said, the lake can get very saline. What generally happens is after floods the lake fills up and the fish breed like crazy. As the water evaporates, the water becomes saltier and the fish are killed. I camped around Lake Eyre a few years ago when the lake was pretty full. All around the edges of the shore, there were masses of dead fish. These were killed when the water became too salty for them to survive. 

Some of the dead fish have the shape of rainbow fish, although I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 26, 2018)

missed that 'pretty' scene..............


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 26, 2018)

Interesting places and photos. Thank you!


----------

